# Co2 Cylinder Hire



## Tickstar (27/10/07)

Hi,

Been AG-ing for a while and now putting together keg system (no more bloody bottles!).

After um-ing and ah-ing I've decided for now to give my hard earned cash to one of the evil corporations and hire a Co2 cylinder. Would love to buy a My Keg on Legs cylinder but with the impending birth of Jnr #1, outlaying that much cash is not an option at the mo. I know from searching posts it's about $10 a month rental but can anyone tell me if you have to fork out a years rental upfront? Or can you pay by the month?

Thanks


----------



## paul (27/10/07)

You can rent the bottle daily and its invoiced monthly.

It was about $10 per month.


----------



## pokolbinguy (27/10/07)

I have a feeling it is more in NSW..... unsure. I could be wrong...just have a feeling

Deffinatley consider the mykegsonlegs option.... you own the bottle and is paid off in a year or two.

Pok


----------



## cellar dweller (27/10/07)

Tickstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been AG-ing for a while and now putting together keg system (no more bloody bottles!).
> 
> ...



Pay quarterly in advance with supagas


----------



## Tickstar (28/10/07)

Thanks for the info everyone. I'll give supagas a call tomorrow. Looking at their website looks like they may deliver it for free too, which would be a great help.

Would love to own my own cylinder, but will probably need to rent for 6 months while I save up for one.

Thanks again.


----------



## KGB (28/10/07)

I've got a Supagas cylinder at the moment and I paid a years rental up-front - I didn't think to question it at the time. 
The delivery is good though, they deliver for free, and if you run out of gas they will collect the empty one and deliver a fresh cylinder for the price of a fill ($45 if I recall...). They deliver to my area twice a week, so the frequency is quite good and you won't have to wait ages for a fresh cylinder. Beware that you need to pay the fill cost upfront as well though when you first arrange the rental.

Alternatively, I just bought a fire extinguisher to use when my rental is up in a few months. I got it on ebay after seeing it in the ebay thread here, the seller has another one identical for sale HERE
For $110 I think it is a bargain. Its a 3.5kg cylinder and you will need an adaptor to hook it up to your reg (I read ~$15) but the cheapest price I had seen previously was also on ebay but $195. If you go directly through Chubb it will cost you about $300. 
I picked mine up last night from Liverpool and even though I won't need it for a little while yet I'm happy that I now own a cylinder forever and won't be paying rental again.


----------



## [email protected] (31/10/07)

Tickstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been AG-ing for a while and now putting together keg system (no more bloody bottles!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (31/10/07)

Can anyone tell me if they know of anyone selling CO2 cylinders on the Mornington pennisula in Melbourne? Also I am trying to find someone that services fire extinguishers in the same area ? Found someone in Berwick but was wondering if there is someone closer? 

Buster


----------



## reveler (3/11/07)

anyone know where to rent a cylinder in Perth?

i can't quite afford to buy one just yet, so rental maybe worth it.


----------



## Doogiechap (3/11/07)

Reveler said:


> anyone know where to rent a cylinder in Perth?
> 
> i can't quite afford to buy one just yet, so rental maybe worth it.



Hey bloke,
Have you thought about the converted fire extinguisher option ?
Here is an old thread with some Perth based pointers  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Tickstar (13/11/07)

Well...called my local supagas outlet yesterday and asked for pricing information. $7 per month rental, but I can't remember what the lady said about refill cost coz all I could hear was $200 deposit!!!! You gotta be kidding me!?!?! 

Anyone else had to pay such a ridiculous deposit?? If that's the way BOC and Air Liquide are going I'll be buying a My keg on legs cylinder! Can anyone tell me how much BOC or AL charge for deposit, if anything?


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/11/07)

I'm not in NSW, but I rent from BOC and pay online through an account.

$10 per month, no deposit. I got a refill yesterday and it cost me $54 for beer gas.

WJ


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/11/07)

wally said:


> WJ
> 
> What size cylinder cost $54?
> 
> Wally



6kg

WJ


----------



## drag (14/11/07)

I got my bill yesterday from boc for a 6kg d size and it was 40 bucks. Havnt seen rental yet. Will know at end of month.


----------



## Tickstar (14/11/07)

Called BOC who offer quarterly payment with no deposit. Will be going with them.

Thanks for all the replies!

Chris


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/11/07)

5 kg extinguisher. No deposit, About $100 to buy. About $30 and beer to fill.


----------



## reveler (14/11/07)

where did you get that from lurker? and where do you get them filled. In that other thread you could only get them for $190.

TWOC and Gryphon sell them for $290/250 respectively.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/11/07)

Reveler said:


> where did you get that from lurker? and where do you get them filled. In that other thread you could only get them for $190.
> 
> TWOC and Gryphon sell them for $290/250 respectively.



I think he ran out of old steel extinguishers (which were in a thow out bin) and is doing ali ones so probably more expensive now, but do a search on this site for "Eversafe" or various key words to dig up contact details for John.


----------



## Whistlingjack (14/11/07)

drag said:


> I got my bill yesterday from boc for a 6kg d size and it was 40 bucks. Havnt seen rental yet. Will know at end of month.



Did you buy beer gas, or straight CO2?

WJ


----------



## drag (14/11/07)

Whistlingjack said:


> Did you buy beer gas, or straight CO2?
> 
> WJ




Co2 food fresh d size


----------



## eric8 (14/11/07)

I hired my 9kg cylinder from some place in Hornsby a couple of years ago. It's about $130+gst I think. I haven't had to refill it yet, but I think a refill is about $30. Does anyone know where you can extinguisher's refilled in Sydney?
eric


----------



## Barramundi (14/11/07)

got my bill from BOC for bottle rental recently $137 for 12 months

think is the d size bottle (9kg)??


----------



## glennheinzel (14/11/07)

Slightly OT - If one of the major CO2 suppliers forgot to pick up a CO2 cylinder when they dropped off a full one, is there anyone that will fill the old one?


----------



## Barramundi (14/11/07)

ive been trying to answer that question too , havent found anyone yet but havent looked real hard either


----------



## paul (14/11/07)

Certainly is Rukh. Just go to what ever company that owns the cylinder and open a monthly account and get another full cylinder. Wait a few weeks and return your empty cylinder and your left with a full cylinder that your not paying rent on.

When its empty just do the same again.


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/07)

Its what i do - i was given a CO2 bottle as part of the sweetner when buying a font. The only trap is i have to go back to him to fill it up but since he runs an engy comp its worked so far. I pay $52 to fill up what i think is a 12kg bottle. He even suggested he could get me the N2/CO2 mix......


----------



## Simon W (14/11/07)

Dunno how the system works, but couldn't you get the empty refilled as if the empty was your only bottle?
According to them you only have one bottle, so as long as they don't see the second they'd just think its _the_ bottle?

Edit: too slow


----------



## joecast (14/11/07)

Tickstar said:


> After um-ing and ah-ing I've decided for now to give my hard earned cash to one of the evil corporations and hire a Co2 cylinder. Would love to buy a My Keg on Legs cylinder but with the impending birth of Jnr #1, outlaying that much cash is not an option at the mo. I know from searching posts it's about $10 a month rental but can anyone tell me if you have to fork out a years rental upfront? Or can you pay by the month?
> Thanks



pssh. whats the worry? thats what the baby bonus is for  
joe


----------



## glennheinzel (14/11/07)

Thanks Paul. I'll pass this on to.. umm... my friend.

Edit: Thanks everyone for their quick replies!


----------



## PJO (14/11/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> 5 kg extinguisher. No deposit, About $100 to buy. About $30 and beer to fill.



I got roughly the same deal here in Hobart,

Used 5kg fire extinguisher, dip tube removed, retested and purchased for $ 140.

Refill at fire equipment place for $35.

No annual fees just a retest in 5yrs time (approx $50)

Link to Fire Equipment Place

Cheers,
PJO


----------



## Tickstar (14/11/07)

joecast said:


> pssh. whats the worry? thats what the baby bonus is for
> joe



Hmmm....beer bonus..um, i mean baby bonus  Hadn't thought about that. Will have to ask the treasurer to reconsider her previous decision.........


----------

